

Nashorn Source Available - swannodette
https://blogs.oracle.com/nashorn/entry/open_for_business

======
suyash
This is awesome, can't wait to see how the api works for Java and JavaScript
integration

------
apaprocki
Has there been any other discussion of the supposed Node.jar port to sit on
top of this?

